# Tamiya 1/48 P-51B wing cover



## B29WereWolf (Aug 18, 2022)

I lost the lens cover that goes on the left wing, was wondering if anyone has a spare that they're willing to part with. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2022)

If you are keen, you can replace it with a piece of clear sprue. Cut a piece of sprue larger than the lens, shape it to fit the opening and glue it in with CA glue. Once dry, file the sprue piece to the contour of the wing and then smooth it down along with the surrounding wing plastic with wet and dry sand paper from coarse down to about 5000 grit. Then brush a clear coat on the lens. You might find it looks better than the original.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jgreiner (Aug 23, 2022)

I have a lot of spare B and D parts, but I doubt if I have what you're looking for since I believe they supply only one in each kit? Anyhoo, I'll have a look!
Another possible alternative would be to tape the surrounding area over (tracing the outline of the wing light opening and simply fill it with c/a (superglue). Fill a little at a time, and finally sand over and polish with a sanding stick. Mind you, I have NOT done that specifically on a B, but have done something very similar. It works, but be patient and diligent, especially with the sanding part!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## B29WereWolf (Aug 27, 2022)

jgreiner said:


> I have a lot of spare B and D parts, but I doubt if I have what you're looking for since I believe they supply only one in each kit? Anyhoo, I'll have a look!
> Another possible alternative would be to tape the surrounding area over (tracing the outline of the wing light opening and simply fill it with c/a (superglue). Fill a little at a time, and finally sand over and polish with a sanding stick. Mind you, I have NOT done that specifically on a B, but have done something very similar. It works, but be patient and diligent, especially with the sanding part!





Crimea_River said:


> If you are keen, you can replace it with a piece of clear sprue. Cut a piece of sprue larger than the lens, shape it to fit the opening and glue it in with CA glue. Once dry, file the sprue piece to the contour of the wing and then smooth it down along with the surrounding wing plastic with wet and dry sand paper from coarse down to about 5000 grit. Then brush a clear coat on the lens. You might find it looks better than the original.



Thanks guys. What I was also thinking of doing was to create a pattern with masking tape, put it on a piece of flat clear plastic, cut to shape and then slightly heat it to match the curvature and then glue it in with PVA or similar type of glue. Or pour clear resin into the void and then sand and polish until it's clear but I don't know where I can find clear resin to do that.


----------

